# Tein s.tech and h.tech experiences here please



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Any one who has used or are using these, please tell us how the look and feel. Pics if you can and what shocks are you using.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

OK, HERE'S MY SET-UP TEIN s-tech springs, kyb agx struts, obx camber kit, koni bump stops... :thumbup:


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

B14GEE said:


> OK, HERE'S MY SET-UP TEIN s-tech springs, kyb agx struts, obx camber kit, koni bump stops... :thumbup:


Hey yo b14gee... do you have a pic of your susp. setup without the wheels? I'm actually lookin ta get a new suspension setup and i was wondering how yours look...

as for teins... they're supposed to me the best on the market for nissan applications as well as others... so whatever component you get you really can't go wrong unless you end up upgrading to something higher on the mod chain that's also tein cuz you woulda been better off just getting that in the first place... na' i mean?

also i came across another set of coilovers by D2... i started a thread on these... follow it if you want....


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

NOT ON HAND, BUT I CAN TAKE ONE FOR YOU WHEN I GO TO WORK....


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

How does the tein s.tech's handle the road. The fr spring rates are soft and the backs are really high. 170 fr and 280 rr.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

BESIDES the bumps before the bumpstops.....it twas ok.....now its better...i wasn't able to get the pics up yet cuzz my phone is acting all fruity...since i sold my dig cam. i need to use it...


----------

